# Christmas bust



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Headed out to sikes last night with one of my friends and as we are driving by outcast they were closed. No big deal I figured gbbt would be open even on christmas. No luck there either but I get a call from my friend and he has some bait. Sweet were in business. We got out there and he has some squid and a couple men haden. Got my trout rod rigged and put some squid on it to hopefully catch a white trout for bait with no luck. Did manage an aggressive toad fish but that was it. Then my buddy's friend caught the meanest little eel. They left early but me and my friend stayed out and finally my red fish rod goes off. I set the hook and my line broke which was a huge bummer because we were basically out of bait. Still a fun night even with hardly anything to show for it.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Headed out to Sikes on Christmas and came unprepared no fish caught but nice couple gave me two 17 inch sheepies. Thanks to the weekend warriors David and Lisa making my day.


----------

